# SWTOR viel zu wenige fps?!



## Marcimoto (17. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute,
Ich hab mir gestern SWTOR zugelegt, weil ich ein großer Fan der KotoR Spiele bin.
Mein System steht ja in der Signatur, nur wenn ich aud sehr hoch spiele hab ich oft noch unter 20fps.
Zur Zeit spiele ich auf sehr niedrig. Keine frames liegen hier so im schnitt bei grade mal 50-60 fps. Nur habe ich auch hier teilweise extreme fps drops!
Manchmal habe ich aber dagegen über 100 fps.
Woran kann das liegen?
Am System doch eigentlich nicht, oder??
Ich gurk zwar noch mit ner 3000er DSL Verbindung rum, aber daran kanns doch auch nicht wirklich liegen, weil für die Grafik doch nur die Hardware zählt, meine ich.

Tipps wären echt super hilfreich, weil das hier mindert einfach extrem das Spielgefühl


----------



## Pyroneo (17. Februar 2013)

Hast du alle Treiber auf dem aktuellsten stand? SWTOR hat zwar mit teils heftigen FPS einbrüchen zu kämpfen aber auf nem I7 und IGPU läuft es zumindest auf min Details einigermassen stabil. denke mal das sind Treiber probleme.

Laufen denn andere Spiele problemlos?


----------



## Marcimoto (17. Februar 2013)

Ja Treiber sind aktuell. Catalyst 13.1
Far Cry 3 und ähnliches laufen super auf sehr hoch bis ultra(natürlich mit reduziertem AA)


----------



## Pyroneo (17. Februar 2013)

wo Ingame hast du denn die starken Einbrüche? im Raumhafen ist das zB fast normal, ausser es sind kaum Spieler On.


----------



## Marcimoto (17. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich überall ^^
Ich hab mal nen bisschen recherchiert und wie es scheint hat SWTOR vor allem Probleme mit AMD Karten.
Mann, hätte ich nur noch meine alte GTX 560ti zum austesten ^^
Ich finds nur interessant, dass in ner pcgh als optimales System für dieses Spiel mal ne hd 7850 angegeben wurde, die ja insgesamt fast genau gleich stark ist wie meine.
Nur scheint mein Problem doch weit verbreitet zu sein, so dass bioware es vielleicht mal nach nem guten Jahr so langsam in den Griff kriegen sollte!


----------



## Drina84 (18. Februar 2013)

Diese Probleme hast ned nur dur sondern ich zB auch und ich habe ne 560 TI & eine 680M 

SWTOR ist bei mir nie rundgelaufen und wird wohl auch ned.. ka wieso


----------



## Marcimoto (18. Februar 2013)

Schon schlimm wenn sogar nen so anspruchsvolles Game mit ner hammer Grafik, welches trotzdem schlecht von ner Konsole portiert wurde, wie Far Cry 3 besser läuft als so nen Comic Rollenspiel 
Die sollen einfach nen KotoR 3 Singleplayer rausbringen, dann gibt's auch keine Probleme mehr mit den Servern und worans sonst noch so hängt...

EDIT: GELÖST!!
jedenfalls für mich xD
Ich hab grade eben im CCC entdeckt, dass SSAA x8 erzwungen wurde. Daran hatte ich garnicht mehr gedacht 
Naja jetzt hab ich auf jeden Fall genug fps. Bisher waren's min 70 wobei ich denke, dass das durchaus auch niedriger sein wird, hab's noch nicht lange getestet.
Aber was mich angeht, so war die Lösung wirklich schon dämlich


----------



## Rasha (23. Februar 2013)

Dazu muss man halt einfach sagen, dass die Heroengine einfach schlecht ist, BW kann da auch nicht viel dran ändern. Ich hab Swtor auf Maximum und kriegt selbst abends auf der Flotte keine großen FPS-Einbrüche. Bis zu 80 Fps bei 250 Spielern, die sich da tummeln sind eigentlich drin, wenn ich das Framelimit rausnehme. Und ich zocke mit DSL 1000


----------



## BloodyAngel (10. Januar 2014)

Also was mir pers. aufgefallen ist ist das das GPU Load wirklich extremen Schwankungen unterliegt... selbst wenn ich auf der Flotte stehe und am Briefkasten im AH Bereich stehe und bissle Handel betreibe schwankt meine GPU Auslastung per MSI Afterburner im OSD gezeigt zwischen teils 97% und droppt teils bis knapp 25 % in den Keller... und da ist es auch egal ob da grad viele Leute rum düsen oder nicht die Schwankungen sind immer wieder mal da.... Ich muss allerdings sagen dass ich keine FPS Sorgen ansich habe auf meinem i5 und der 7950 sind die FPS immer im flüssigen Bereich... Nachladegeruckel auf der Flotte ist ja ein Standardproblem... 

Habt Ihr denn auch so witzige Differenzen beim GPU Load mit Euren Karten? LG Bloody


----------



## Marcimoto (12. Januar 2014)

Haha wie lustig, da gehe ich nach einem knappen Jahr mal zufällig auf dieses Unterforum und mein Thread ist just in diesem Moment wieder aktuell 

Also mir sind diese Frame Drops bisher noch nicht aufgefallen. Gut, da ich immer noch zu geizig war mir das Abo zu kaufen, habe ich immer nur Spielphasen. Vor einem Jahr, dann eine Woche im Sommer und vor ca. 2 Monaten nochmal kurz. Deswegen ist mein Erinnerungsvermögen nicht unbedingt verlässlich. Aber nachdem ich meinen dämlichen Fehler gefunden hatte war alles gut.

Wie sehen denn deine Temps aus? Vielleicht taktet die Karte ja immer mal runter.


----------

